# Issues with the R5 1.5.0 firmware?



## Viggo (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi all!

Some people are reporting the 1.5.0 firmware missing from many Canon sites. Also reports of weird iso values when using Av and auto iso and some says face tracking is worse. Might be issues in Fv also.

I haven’t seen issues with mine, but very limited testing so far.


----------



## sfericean (Dec 3, 2021)

Are these reports able to be cited? Links to websites or forums, public Facebook photography groups, etc? I would love to see what people are saying.


----------



## sfericean (Dec 3, 2021)

As of this moment all 3 firmwares (R5, R6, and 1DX Mark III) are available on the Canon USA site...what Canon sites are they reported to not be on?


----------



## Alan B (Dec 3, 2021)

The latest firmware for the 1DX MKIII on Canon UK has also disappeared!

EDIT - And the latest firmware for the R5 on Canon UK has also gone!!!


----------



## sfericean (Dec 3, 2021)

Alan B said:


> The latest firmware for the 1DX MKIII on Canon UK has also disappeared!
> 
> EDIT - And the latest firmware for the R5 on Canon UK has also gone!!!


This is true...all three are missing off the UK site (R5, R6, and 1DX Mark III). Very interesting development indeed...

I have 2 R6's and access to 2 1DXIII's. No problems thus far.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 3, 2021)

It was posts from various groups on fb, so I didn’t bother to link to them all.
I figured if it’s a issue this forum will for sure know about it after a couple of days, and if not, there is no issue.


----------



## sfericean (Dec 3, 2021)

Viggo said:


> It was posts from various groups on fb, so I didn’t bother to link to them all.
> I figured if it’s a issue this forum will for sure know about it after a couple of days, and if not, there is no issue.


Ok I will back track my statement in one fashion. The only issue that I've noticed is in the custom white balance where you take a shot to custom white balance the camera to the scene. It seems to be very cool when it selects the final white balance. It seems like the picture that is taken looks good and properly white balanced but when it goes back to live-view (and in the case of the R6; in the EVF and the back screen), its very cool and it doesn't seem like the right white balance was set.

It could be user error, but it seems pretty straight forward, except that when the picture is taken there is nothing on the screen that you would confirm the white balance it aquired, other than the picture and the histogram. There is no "press set to confirm WB" or something like that.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 3, 2021)

sfericean said:


> Ok I will back track my statement in one fashion. The only issue that I've noticed is in the custom white balance where you take a shot to custom white balance the camera to the scene. It seems to be very cool when it selects the final white balance. It seems like the picture that is taken looks good and properly white balanced but when it goes back to live-view (and in the case of the R6; in the EVF and the back screen), its very cool and it doesn't seem like the right white balance was set.
> 
> It could be user error, but it seems pretty straight forward, except that when the picture is take there is nothing on the screen that aquires the custom white balance other than the picture and the histogram. There is no "press set to confirm WB" or something like that.


Do you get this screen and then “wb registered” or something? Seems alright looking at my histogram.


----------



## Moritz_RD02 (Dec 3, 2021)

Huh, it‘s nowhere to be found on Canons German website. No firmware at all at the moment even. Has it already been taken down due to issue like with v1.4?


----------



## sfericean (Dec 3, 2021)

Viggo said:


> Do you get this screen and then “wb registered” or something? Seems alright looking at my histogram.


I most certainly do not get that screen, especially on the right hand side...mine is blank..in the lower half. Again, maybe I'm doing it wrong?


----------



## AlanF (Dec 3, 2021)

sfericean said:


> This is true...all three are missing off the UK site (R5, R6, and 1DX Mark III). Very interesting development indeed...
> 
> I have 2 R6's and access to 2 1DXIII's. No problems thus far.


If they suddenly disappear, it's a bad sign something is wrong.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 3, 2021)

sfericean said:


> I most certainly do not get that screen, especially on the right hand side...mine is blank..in the lower half. Again, maybe I'm doing it wrong?


The right screen is set up with cycle on info an scroll down, to show rgb histogram.

the first one you need to be already in custom WB, and then you have the option to use the trash can to set wb. If that doesn’t show you perhaps have selected another wb than custom.


----------



## sfericean (Dec 3, 2021)

Viggo said:


> The right screen is set up with cycle on info an scroll down, to show rgb histogram.
> 
> the first one you need to be already in custom WB, and then you have the option to use the trash can to set wb. If that doesn’t show you perhaps have selected another wb than custom.


Interesting indeed. Here is the process I follwed.:

1. Live view
2. "Q" button on upper right of screen.
3. White balance (3rd button down on the screen on the right)
4. Select custom white balance icon on the bottom row of the screen.
5. Select "Shoot to set WB"
6. Take a picture.

And then the screen in the attached file. I've pressed the info button, the trash button, I've attempted to move the AF selecter up and down. Nothing seems to happen at the end of that sequence and when the camera returns to live view, its certainly not the correct white balance. Its a very cool WB, nothing like the picture take to attempt to aquire WB.

Hopefully I'm making sense here.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 3, 2021)

sfericean said:


> Interesting indeed. Here is the process I follwed.:
> 
> 1. Live view
> 2. "Q" button on upper right of screen.
> ...


When it says “shoot to set WB” you need to press the trash can FIRST  then the first screen posted earlier with the double square in center will show up.


----------



## sfericean (Dec 3, 2021)

I've pressed the trash can and I've tapped the button. Both bring me to the screen with the square to take a WB reading, but then nothing. (it would appear).


----------



## Viggo (Dec 3, 2021)

sfericean said:


> I've pressed the trash can and I've tapped the button. Both bring me to the screen with the square to take a WB reading, but then nothing. (it would appear).


What kind of grey card are you using? And if you’re under flickering lights and do not use anti flickering it will affect the wb sample.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 4, 2021)

*edit* 

yeah, so nevermind, it was set to animal AF after shooting the furball. I’ll leave the post to make a point of the stupid decision to not display which priority is set in the EVF.

With some simple testing with a person sitting, 2/3 crop, the eye AF is better at choosing the eye closest to the camera, but it jumped more often to the hand (?) and it seems a bit more jumpy.


----------



## rpg51 (Dec 4, 2021)

Once you install the new firmware - is it possible to go back?


----------



## EricN (Dec 4, 2021)

rpg51 said:


> Once you install the new firmware - is it possible to go back?


As far as I know, there is no way to go back.


----------



## tron (Dec 4, 2021)

"Ooops I did it again" describes the fact that I have already updated my R5 to 1.5.0

I had done the same to my 5DMkIV with the firmware that Canon replaced but my R5 seems fine (I have not experimented with the above though).

But I am sure if there is a problem Canon will fix it.... (just like with 5DIV)


----------



## Walter Schulz (Dec 4, 2021)

EricN said:


> As far as I know, there is no way to go back.


Unlikely to be impossible and it would be a first. Not yet confirmed for this firmware but in ML project we haven't found a single firmware file unable to get installed. Doesn't matter up- or downgrade and Digic 8 included. Should work for Digic X, too: https://wiki.magiclantern.fm/glossary#firmware_update_upgrade_downgrade -> "Method B" it is.


----------



## EricN (Dec 4, 2021)

Walter Schulz said:


> Unlikely to be impossible and it would be a first. Not yet confirmed for this firmware but in ML project we haven't found a single firmware file unable to get installed. Doesn't matter up- or downgrade and Digic 8 included. Should work for Digic X, too: https://wiki.magiclantern.fm/glossary#firmware_update_upgrade_downgrade -> "Method B" it is.


Thanks, I'm glad I was wrong!


----------



## sfericean (Dec 4, 2021)

rpg51 said:


> Once you install the new firmware - is it possible to go back?





EricN said:


> As far as I know, there is no way to go back.



You can infact go back. Download the previous firmware from Canon's site and then use the EOS Utility to revert. Did it yesterday going back to 1.4.0 on my R6. It was super duper easy. Once you camera is connected to the EOS Utility click on "Settings" then "Firmware Update" and follow the prompts. It will say that you have the latest firmware but just click on "next" and it will eventually take you to a screen where you can select the firmware from your computer. You select the old firmware and then it shows you on your camera screen that you are reverting to a previous version. See below for screen shots of the process.


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 5, 2021)

firmware 1.5 is still on canon usa site... are there actual issues? I did notice it hunt more than before, but also having issues with the lens I was trying it on.. so wasn't sure if it was firmware or lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2021)

I downloaded the new firmware but have been too busy to bother installing it. I guess I'll wait another week and see.


----------



## Hieth (Dec 5, 2021)

sfericean said:


> This is true...all three are missing off the UK site (R5, R6, and 1DX Mark III). Very interesting development indeed...
> 
> I have 2 R6's and access to 2 1DXIII's. No problems thus far.


I have just downloaded the R6 update from the UK site and no issues so far ?


----------



## Hieth (Dec 5, 2021)

I have just downloaded the R6 update from the UK site and no issues so far ?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 5, 2021)

It seems people are experiencing more erratic and less stable Eye AF now. I’ll have a go at ice skating today and I’ll try to see if inexperience the same thing.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 5, 2021)

Canon USA has the same firmware still available. I'm seeing no problems on either R5 or R6.

Any solid evidence of issues?


----------



## Walter Schulz (Dec 5, 2021)

Canon firmware file archive hosted by pelican:





EOScard - make a memory card bootable on Canon digital cameras


EOScard - Make card bootable



pel.hu


----------



## Viggo (Dec 6, 2021)

sfericean said:


> You can infact go back. Download the previous firmware from Canon's site and then use the EOS Utility to revert. Did it yesterday going back to 1.4.0 on my R6. It was super duper easy. Once you camera is connected to the EOS Utility click on "Settings" then "Firmware Update" and follow the prompts. It will say that you have the latest firmware but just click on "next" and it will eventually take you to a screen where you can select the firmware from your computer. You select the old firmware and then it shows you on your camera screen that you are reverting to a previous version. See below for screen shots of the process.
> 
> View attachment 201512
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, I tried this , but it only says "failed to transfer firmware" and it doesn't do anything else.


----------



## jprusa (Dec 6, 2021)

Viggo said:


> Thanks for sharing, I tried this , but it only says "failed to transfer firmware" and it doesn't do anything else.


You may have too many versions of firmware on your card, you can try a clean card.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 6, 2021)

jprusa said:


> You may have too many versions of firmware on your card, you can try a clean card.


It was formatted before I gave it a try.


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 6, 2021)

Viggo said:


> It was formatted before I gave it a try.


Do you have more than one card in the camera? My R5 didn't like having firmware on both the SD and CFe, so I removed the SD card to update to 1.5.0.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 6, 2021)

I tried the 1.5.0 again today, and now all of a sudden I get the one box over the torso and it’s much better, seems other people also experience this. Works then doesn’t work.


----------



## Walter Schulz (Dec 6, 2021)

FIrmware files are back on Canon Europe's sites.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 6, 2021)

So, much ado about nothing?


----------



## Walter Schulz (Dec 6, 2021)

Yeah, I suppose we can put our tin foil hats off again.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 6, 2021)

Here’s an example from another owner. He had to resort to MF to finish the video, then later it was okay, and a few others reporting the same. And a couple of R6 owners said the R6 wasn’t working, but they’re R5 was.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1147128648982709/permalink/1560386707656899/


----------



## stevoc921 (Dec 6, 2021)

I upgraded two R5s and no issues so far. In fact, it *SEEMS* like eye AF was much improved for me. I had a shoot the day after upgrade and I tested after upgrade with no issues at all. Shoot went perfectly and definitely seemed like eye AF performance and accuracy was improved, idk, maybe it's just placebo, but I had 2 shoots in a row with 1.4.0 where I felt like eye AF was letting me down so I switched it off.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 6, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> So, much ado about nothing?


Exactly the same number of bytes in the firmware files downloaded a couple of days ago from Canon USA as from Canon UK today.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 6, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Exactly the same number of bytes in the firmware files downloaded a couple of days ago from Canon USA as from Canon UK today.


Sounds like evidence of Canon’s poor website maintenance rather than poor firmware.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 8, 2021)

The issue is becoming more wide spread now, I see new people and posts and threads every day with people experiencing the same thing. And mine got worse again after being okay. I’m going to try to turn off the “suppress slow frame rate” function and see if anything changes. Hopefully more people will contact Canon about this. It’s beyond frustrating and I couldn’t get the rollback to 1.4.0 to work…


----------



## Walter Schulz (Dec 8, 2021)

For EOS Utility method you need a card inserted. Not sure which slot, though.
Slot issue may be a concern for battery door method, too. And timing is critical. I had several retries before I got it working. See video: 



 Kudos to hari!


----------



## SereneSpeed (Dec 8, 2021)

Viggo said:


> The issue is becoming more wide spread now, I see new people and posts and threads every day with people experiencing the same thing. And mine got worse again after being okay. I’m going to try to turn off the “suppress slow frame rate” function and see if anything changes. Hopefully more people will contact Canon about this. It’s beyond frustrating and I couldn’t get the rollback to 1.4.0 to work…


Have you had ‘Suppress Slow Fram Rate’ enables this whole time? The R5 advanced user guide says suppress slower frame rate may cause “Difficulty in Autofocusing”. (Pg. 277)


----------



## Viggo (Dec 8, 2021)

SereneSpeed said:


> Have you had ‘Suppress Slow Fram Rate’ enables this whole time? The R5 advanced user guide says suppress slower frame rate may cause “Difficulty in Autofocusing”. (Pg. 277)


Thanks for sharing that, I had it enabled yes, I tried today turning it off, but didn’t see any difference, but I’ll definitely keep it off now. Thanks.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 8, 2021)

SereneSpeed said:


> Have you had ‘Suppress Slow Fram Rate’ enables this whole time? The R5 advanced user guide says suppress slower frame rate may cause “Difficulty in Autofocusing”. (Pg. 277)


This is an EXCELLENT reminder. It's just too new for me to automatically be turning it off and on as needed. I think default off works for me, because I'm not in the low-light situations nearly as often as in brighter light. My studio space is usually lit enough to avoid the jerkiness. Thanks!


----------



## Viggo (Dec 8, 2021)

Wy do I only get this [email protected]?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 8, 2021)

Here's an example of one of the AF issues. Both shots confirmed and locked on the eye, but in the oof one I saw in the EVF it wasn't in focus. I kept holding the Af button down in Servo to have it continue to try and lock, it kept the same oof when I moved the camera back forth trying to get it to lock. When checking AF point placement in playback it showed the small red square one the eye for both shots.


----------



## Kit. (Dec 8, 2021)

It definitely looks like the camera tried to focus on the phone, not on the eye.

Have you tried saving the settings onto the card and then resetting the camera?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 8, 2021)

Kit. said:


> It definitely looks like the camera tried to focus on the phone, not on the eye.
> 
> Have you tried saving the settings onto the card and then resetting the camera?


Yes, it looks that way now that you see the focus is in another spot, but according to the AF system and review it is focused in the exact same spot both times. And it's not just a focusing miss, sometimes it feels like you have set the camera to the fastest respons in the Case settings and sometimes it feels like your looking through the EVF without pushing the focusing button. Both tracking and detecting are seriously lacking with 1.5.0 ehere it really didn't with the 1.4.0.


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 8, 2021)

SereneSpeed said:


> Have you had ‘Suppress Slow Fram Rate’ enables this whole time? The R5 advanced user guide says suppress slower frame rate may cause “Difficulty in Autofocusing”. (Pg. 277)




can't confirm 100% but I did turn that setting on post firmware upgrade and about same time noticed the erratic focusing issues.. turned off and recent attempts seem to hold / follow focus back to normal... weird.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 11, 2021)

It seems that resetting and reloading settings after turning off Suppress low frame rate AF is better than 1.4.0. I tried at a trampoline park today and it sticks to head or torso when eye isn’t available and it’s much stickier. I have more slight backfocus than before, but all in all it seems like an improvement. And the horrible flickering lights and ligh conditions in general there is a tough test.


----------



## paul (Dec 11, 2021)

Can't get the downgrade to work with EOS Utility either, maybe it's a Mac-thing, you're on windows?


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 11, 2021)

Viggo said:


> It seems that resetting and reloading settings after turning off Suppress low frame rate AF is better than 1.4.0. I tried at a trampoline park today and it sticks to head or torso when eye isn’t available and it’s much stickier. I have more slight backfocus than before, but all in all it seems like an improvement. And the horrible flickering lights and ligh conditions in general there is a tough test.


Sorry, I don't understand your conclusion here. Is 1.5 working well for you now?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 12, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Sorry, I don't understand your conclusion here. Is 1.5 working well for you now?


Yes, but if I activate Suppress low framerate it screws everything again. So another reset and reload is needed. The Canon rep Inreported said it sound suspiciously like a bug. Hopefully it’s easy enough to replicate.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 12, 2021)

Viggo said:


> Yes, but if I activate Suppress low framerate it screws everything again. So another reset and reload is needed. The Canon rep Inreported said it sound suspiciously like a bug. Hopefully it’s easy enough to replicate.


I think we are all having the same side-effects from "Suppress low framerate." Since these side-effects are listed in the AUG as negatives, I don't think this would be technically "a bug," but the implementation might POSSIBLY be improved in a future firmware update. 

In other words, Canon engineers may have been given the task of improving low-light EVF characteristics, and this was the best they could do in the time allowed. Or, this might be the best they can do, period, with the hardware they have to work with.

Hopefully all this points to even better EVFs in the future. I wonder how the R3's EVF behaves in low-light.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 12, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> I think we are all having the same side-effects from "Suppress low framerate." Since these side-effects are listed in the AUG as negatives, I don't think this would be technically "a bug," but the implementation might POSSIBLY be improved in a future firmware update.
> 
> In other words, Canon engineers may have been given the task of improving low-light EVF characteristics, and this was the best they could do in the time allowed. Or, this might be the best they can do, period, with the hardware they have to work with.
> 
> Hopefully all this points to even better EVFs in the future. I wonder how the R3's EVF behaves in low-light.


You misunderstood, it’s not just when the function is active the issues are there. If I check it and then uncheck it, the issue is there until I perform a factory reset and reload my saved settings.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2021)

Viggo said:


> You misunderstood, it’s not just when the function is active the issues are there. If I check it and then uncheck it, the issue is there until I perform a factory reset and reload my saved settings.


Document it as thoroughly as possible. Contact Canon. The key is to provide sufficient detail for them to replicate the problem. 

Sometimes seemingly unrelated settings have unintended effects. When the 1D X was new, there was a bug in AFMA. I documented it with a video, but Canon couldn’t replicate it so I got the default ‘send in your camera’. With further detective work by another forum member here, we found that the bug in AFMA only occurred if the orientation-linked AF point function was enabled. Not sure how that could affect AFMA, but code can be like that. With that info provided to them, Canon could replicate the issue and they soon issued an update that corrected the problem.


----------



## Birdshooter (Dec 12, 2021)

Big time, oof issues for me with v1.5.
Out of 1800 images today of a Northern Harrier in flight, almost all are unusable.
Soft image, even of a Red tailed hawk 25 feet from my 600mm lens.
Have not tired my RF lenses yet. so pisssssssssssssssssed.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 12, 2021)

Viggo said:


> You misunderstood, it’s not just when the function is active the issues are there. If I check it and then uncheck it, the issue is there until I perform a factory reset and reload my saved settings.


Now I understand. Yes, that sounds like a bug!


----------



## ThePCGuy (Dec 13, 2021)

Viggo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Some people are reporting the 1.5.0 firmware missing from many Canon sites. Also reports of weird iso values when using Av and auto iso and some says face tracking is worse. Might be issues in Fv also.
> 
> I haven’t seen issues with mine, but very limited testing so far.


Don't if it is missing, but I can say I had a problem since installing. Had the camera on for a while, no photos taken, Action was about to start, put it up and the screen was blank, push down on the shutter button Nothing. Menu button worked. Powered off and on still blank changed the lens, OK, put the old lens on and was fine. Missed the shot after all this. R5, had the RF to EF converter on 600mm F4, changed to the RF 100-500mm and back. Can't explain what happen. Never had this issue till 1.5.


----------



## mull (Dec 13, 2021)

I downloaded the 1.5 firmware, put it on a SD card but the R5 wouldn't let me install it. I can see the file but the install option is greyed out. 

Guess it wants to weather the storm...


----------



## Viggo (Dec 14, 2021)

mull said:


> I downloaded the 1.5 firmware, put it on a SD card but the R5 wouldn't let me install it. I can see the file but the install option is greyed out.
> 
> Guess it wants to weather the storm...


Use your scroll wheel, not touch screen.


----------



## Deleted member 389378 (Dec 24, 2021)

Are people noticing better AF on small birds against busy backgrounds (e.g., leaves) with 1.5.0, or is this still a major unsolved AF problem?


----------



## Viggo (Dec 26, 2021)

No improvements for me, only issues…


----------



## Viggo (Jan 8, 2022)

I can confirm this method works to roll back the R5. It now works like it should on firmware 1.4.0.


----------



## sfericean (Jan 8, 2022)

Viggo said:


> I can confirm this method works to roll back the R5. It now works like it should on firmware 1.4.0.


Bro. Honestly so happy to hear you got your camera back to 1.4. I just wanted to say that before I watch the video. None of what was going on with your camera trying to roll back was making sense.


----------



## sfericean (Jan 8, 2022)

Viggo said:


> I can confirm this method works to roll back the R5. It now works like it should on firmware 1.4.0.


Wow...what an absolute circus to revert. Well I'm happy it worked man.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 8, 2022)

I still have not bothered to upgrade my R5 to the latest. Its mostly just been sitting here this winter. I have not ventured out.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 9, 2022)

sfericean said:


> Wow...what an absolute circus to revert. Well I'm happy it worked man.


Actually it wasn’t. Start update with card with 1.5.0, open card door, insert second card with 1.4.0, close door , choose 1.4.0 and run update**

thanks, I’m really glad it seemed to do the trick also


----------



## sfericean (Jan 9, 2022)

Viggo said:


> Actually it wasn’t. Start update with card with 1.5.0, open card door, insert second card with 1.4.0, close door , choose 1.4.0 and run update**
> 
> thanks, I’m really glad it seemed to do the trick also


Ok good to know if I'm ever in a similar situation. Truth be told I took both my R6's back to 1.4. I didn't have any problems expressly, but that eye AF jumps around like crazy and I don't like it. Seems like 1.4 is just more stable.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 9, 2022)

sfericean said:


> Ok good to know if I'm ever in a similar situation. Truth be told I took both my R6's back to 1.4. I didn't have any problems expressly, but that eye AF jumps around like crazy and I don't like it. Seems like 1.4 is just more stable.


It definitely is!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 9, 2022)

sfericean said:


> Ok good to know if I'm ever in a similar situation. Truth be told I took both my R6's back to 1.4. I didn't have any problems expressly, but that eye AF jumps around like crazy and I don't like it. Seems like 1.4 is just more stable.


Have you adjusted the settings in the AF menu to make it stickier. I use Servo, case 2 with tracking slider to the left and acceleration slider to the right.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 9, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Have you adjusted the settings in the AF menu to make it stickier. I use Servo, case 2 with tracking slider to the left and acceleration slider to the right.


I’ve used the same settings as always and tried loading a settings file from a working R5, no difference.

rollback made every difference .


----------



## AlanF (Jan 9, 2022)

Viggo said:


> I’ve used the same settings as always and tried loading a settings file from a working R5, no difference.
> 
> rollback made every difference .


What settings do you use for AF servo?


----------



## Viggo (Jan 9, 2022)

AlanF said:


> What settings do you use for AF servo?


I’ve tried them all and adjust according to the situation, often track sense to -1 and accel/decel to +1 .


----------



## Viggo (Jan 25, 2022)

So here’s an update I hope someone with a deeper technical understanding of software can shine some light on.

I’ve up- and downgraded my R5 several times and decided not just stick to 1.4.0, but send it to Canon and they can fix it while still under warranty. So, for the sixth time, I upgraded to 1.5.0 and was going to send it in, just wanted to take some shots and yet again confirm the issues. When it suddenly just works. I have no idea why, I’ve done the process the same as always and now it’s really, really good, a solid upgrade from 1.4.0.

Can it be bugs in the installation part of the firmware?


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 25, 2022)

Viggo said:


> So here’s an update I hope someone with a deeper technical understanding of software can shine some light on.
> 
> I’ve up- and downgraded my R5 several times and decided not just stick to 1.4.0, but send it to Canon and they can fix it while still under warranty. So, for the sixth time, I upgraded to 1.5.0 and was going to send it in, just wanted to take some shots and yet again confirm the issues. When it suddenly just works. I have no idea why, I’ve done the process the same as always and now it’s really, really good, a solid upgrade from 1.4.0.
> 
> Can it be bugs in the installation part of the firmware?


I can't answer this question, but I'm curious about a possibly related factor: Have you ever made custom tweaks to your Picture Styles, maybe using Canon's Picture Style Editor? I'm beginning to suspect that some picture styles, namely Fine Detail, work better than others. I had a custom style with shadows raised so I could see detail in them through the EVF, and my AF performance seemed off. Switched back to Fine Detail and it was excellent again.

I wonder if this issue is worth a thread of its own...I will try to come up with a reproducible test before I make any further claims!


----------



## Viggo (Jan 25, 2022)

YuengLinger said:


> I can't answer this question, but I'm curious about a possibly related factor: Have you ever made custom tweaks to your Picture Styles, maybe using Canon's Picture Style Editor? I'm beginning to suspect that some picture styles, namely Fine Detail, work better than others. I had a custom style with shadows raised so I could see detail in them through the EVF, and my AF performance seemed off. Switched back to Fine Detail and it was excellent again.
> 
> I wonder if this issue is worth a thread of its own...I will try to come up with a reproducible test before I make any further claims!


I haven’t used Fine Detail, but I have changed some things in the Standard one, but not since I bought the camera so it’s always been the same for me.


----------



## Rofocale (Feb 12, 2022)

Had 


Viggo said:


> So here’s an update I hope someone with a deeper technical understanding of software can shine some light on.
> 
> I’ve up- and downgraded my R5 several times and decided not just stick to 1.4.0, but send it to Canon and they can fix it while still under warranty. So, for the sixth time, I upgraded to 1.5.0 and was going to send it in, just wanted to take some shots and yet again confirm the issues. When it suddenly just works. I have no idea why, I’ve done the process the same as always and now it’s really, really good, a solid upgrade from 1.4.0.
> 
> Can it be bugs in the installation part of the firmware?


the same issue. AF refused to work, just got the terracotta red frame. Then, played with the settings turning things in and off, and it just started to work again. Well, mostly. It still has issues trying to auto focus on plains (like a table top) which it didn’t before, but picks up objects brilliantly.


----------



## Rofocale (Mar 11, 2022)

Update to the above: I'm getting some really soft images using the AF face tracking. The blue box foxes on the eyes but maybe only 1 in 10 is a keeper. Can anyone let me know if this is a known issue with 1.5 or whether I need to send my camera back to canon?


----------



## Viggo (Mar 11, 2022)

Rofocale said:


> Update to the above: I'm getting some really soft images using the AF face tracking. The blue box foxes on the eyes but maybe only 1 in 10 is a keeper. Can anyone let me know if this is a known issue with 1.5 or whether I need to send my camera back to canon?


Try to update to 1.5.1 or revert to 1.4.0 and back to 1.5.0.


----------

